# Updating DSP1124 v 1.3 to 1.4 Pictures



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Finally finished the job. Tricky, but it can be done. First picture shows the six screws that need to be removed to get to the guts. You will need a #1 and #0 Phillips screwdriver.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Picture 2 shows my initial conundrum...I had screwdrivers that couldn't cut it. The top set from Radio Shack did not allow me enough grip to remove the screws. The bottom set has better handles and I was just barely able to remove the screws. The middle one wasn't easy.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Finally got it opened:flex: .


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Here is the offending EPROM. Nicely glued into placeaddle: .


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Used an X-ACTO knife to carefully slice and peal the glue away.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Used a screwdriver to pry the old EPROM out. Note how the pins became distorted. This was because of the ring glued down adjacent to the EPROM. Had very little room to work around it.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Empty slot. The hard ring with the green and white wires had to be loosened to have room to fit the EPROM.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Finally fitted the new EPROM. Made sure all of the little pins were in the holes. Had to bend the pins ever so slightly to get them to fit. Pressed in place.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Had to loosen these two screws in order to get the cover to fit right. Plugged it in and it is working:clap: . Will have to do some checking to see if the MIDI is workingraying: .


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

You are to be congratulated on the quality of your photography. 

But what have you done with all the components inside your 1124P?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> But what have you done with all the components inside your 1124P?


Yeah, there's enough empty real estate in a BFD to hold a party..........

Good job Ron... anyone attempting this install will find this very useful.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Excellent... :clap:


I was thinking the same thing... the BFD could be made as little as 4" deep.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

rcarlton said:


> Picture 2 shows my initial conundrum...I had screwdrivers that couldn't cut it.


Well – yeah! Those are jeweler’s screwdrivers!! It’s a wonder they worked at all! :scared: 



> You will need a #1 and #0 Phillips screwdriver.


 Actually, it’s #1 for the rear screws and #2 for the top. The rule of thumb with Phillips is to always use the _largest_ driver that will fully fit in the slots. Using too-small drivers will often result in a stripped screw head.

And yes – great photography! I know a lot of people here are really going to appreciate your taking the time and effort to show us how easy this upgrade is. Good job! :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Best part...the Midi interface now works!:bigsmile:


----------

